# URGENT HELP/ SUGGESTIONS!!!



## infinity (Dec 6, 2005)

Feel free to delete this topic after 24 hours as I won't need it after then... just wanted some advice...

I have some very expensive bugs coming tomorrow, tarantulas etc (plus feeder food - ok, not expensive) and parents are out, I HAVE to go to uni (assessed presentation), BOTH neighbours are out and it's freezing cold... I'm expecting the bugs to arrive at around noon and i'll be back by maybe 3 at best... What do i do?! Knowing the post office, they'll send them off to the sorting office to wait for me but it's cold there too and I can't get to them tomorrow either! :'(

Any ideas for how i could keep them warm outside?! Or any at all?!


----------



## Ian (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, the majority of the time, they are taken back to the postal office, unless otherwise stated (stated on parcel, or note left on door.)

Do you not have a shed, or anything of the kind to keep them in?

Anyone you know of that can collect it??

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Lan (Dec 6, 2005)

Leave a note on the door for the postman: please put package inside. key is in the mailbox*

*WARNING: do not attempt if your postman is untrustworthy!

seriously though? maybe have a friend pick it up for you? or get a sleeping bag with heat packs in it and tell the postman to put them in there?


----------



## infinity (Dec 6, 2005)

No shed, no other neighbours that i know... closest thing i can think of is the dustbin, the newspaper recycle box or the compost bin out back (which has no compost and so isn't warm  )... anyone know any quick-fix insulators or anything?


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 6, 2005)

Best I can think for you is like Ian said. Get something from in the house that is insulated and, if possible, heat packs. Then leave a note telling the mailman to leave it there. Sounds like your in quite the predicament there though.


----------



## Tapos (Dec 6, 2005)

could you run an electric cord and get a portable light to warm the inside of the bin? heat pad maybe? foam cooler with hot water bottle?


----------



## hortus (Dec 6, 2005)

postman might think its a booby trap


----------



## lullaby10 (Dec 7, 2005)

Call your post office and see what they think. They may be able to hold the package there for you if you ask them.


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2005)

Did the shipper use heat packs? If so and it's only a few hours they may be fine.


----------



## infinity (Dec 7, 2005)

well, luckily they didn't come today... I asked the seller whether he actually sent them yesterday and so am waiting for a reply. I might actually be in luck- if he sent them today, my neighbours are in tomorrow! - amazingly the crix i bought DID survive out there in a box - must have been for 3 hours at about 5*C

But yeah, this is an interesting point- protecting bugs out in the cold if you happen to be out when the mailman delivers...

i'll keep you posted


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 7, 2005)

would they really not have been ok?

if i'm not in and the posty takes it back to the main place where i can go and collect them they are stored where people work hence they are not cold they are room temp and considering they would have had an overnight (when its even colder) and the morning i dont think the 3 hours would make a whole ot of a difference


----------



## infinity (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah well my post office place thingy has REALLY sucky opening hours... it's like 6am-12 pm... and I have to leave for uni at 7:30 so it means i can't go there! Think all my neighbours all freaked out when i said *could you stay and pick up my package of tarantulas...* - remember that people! - never tell your neighbours what's in the box! The *live insects* label is just a joke  

Luckily they didn't come today... but keep the ideas coming cos this is likely to happen to other people at some time!


----------



## Samzo (Dec 7, 2005)

Thankfully he didn't send! My postman will just take it to the office and pop a lil slip through the door. I always seem to sleep longer when I have packages coming, it's really annoying lol And yeah, people frown when you say "got my Ts/mantis in the post this morning"


----------

